# Good sunblock



## xlakatex (Jan 25, 2008)

Okay, so last summer I went on vacation with a friend and I got veryyyyyyyyyyyyy sunburnt and got sunpoisoning PLUS sunblisters (eww) and it was so painful and not to mention embarassing. I am going again this summer and I am in need of a very good sunblock cuz we are in the sun all the time lol. They said this time we wont be outside as much so I won't get as burned but I know I will still be outside for a while. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jan 25, 2008)

I love my Elemis Liquid Layer. Kind of pricey but I love the texture of it and it's non greasy feel.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 25, 2008)

Skin Deep: Cosmetic Safety Database - Browse



Here is the link for the cosmetic safety database-list of best sunscreens. They are rated for protection, possible tetrogenicity,toxicities, carcinogenicity, etc. Some of the most popular sunscreens are the worst on the bases's list (see worst) . It doesn't cover degredation either. If you are using something like avobenzene (parasol 1789) it's only good for two hours, then its a free radical feast on your skin!


I use Blue Lizard Austrailian Suncream, its 12.50 for 5 oz, non comedogenic and not greasy either, It's titanium and zinc in hefty percentages.It's safe for babies. It's safe for the environment. 

Do your own careful research. It's your skin. Many, many people will develop skin cancers in their lifetime-its often fatal if untreated. Prevention is the best thing you can do.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 25, 2008)

i LOVE alba botanicals sunblock. They also have a new line of mineral based cream sunblock too, the aloe vanilla spf 18 one is my fav!
ETA link: Alba | Mineral Sunscreen


----------



## xlakatex (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 27, 2008)

I hope Alba changed their formula, last I checked (I love most of their products!) their sunblock had the normal,( degrade in two hours) ineffective formula.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 28, 2008)

I only have rave reviews for the Shiseido SPF 55 sunblock.  I have both face and body formulas.  The face one is sheer enough to wear makeup over it.  The body one lasts and lasts.  They sell a separate cleansing oil to remove it from face and body--it's that good.  I have sensitive skin, and there was no burning, itching or chemical smell.  The bottle is cute (blue with orange cap) and it isn't super expensive and a little goes a long way.  In other words, you don't need gobs and gobs to keep you protected.  How do I know?  I live in a very sunny area and wear it every day!!


----------



## xlakatex (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow that sounds great! I'll look into it...thanks


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 28, 2008)

Generally, the higher the SPF, the more chemical ingrediants -and it still must be reapplied every 2 hours! It doesn't matter that it needs to be scrubbed off, it still degrades.
La Roche Pasey Anthelios-the only Meroxyl product (about 68 dollars a bottle) also degrades at a 40 percent rate in a couple hours while the particular avobenzene formula from Shiseido degrades at more than 65% percent. If you totally must have high end to be happy go check out Peter Thomas Roth's titanium and zinc varieties.


----------



## xlakatex (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh okay. I don't really know much about this kinda stuff lol. I don't really need high end i just want something that will work well so i don't get fried lol


----------



## magg0rz (Jan 31, 2008)

I've never heard of sun poisoning. I thought the Neutrogena spf 70 was good. It's probably too chalky to wear makeup over it though.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 31, 2008)

I am hoping they ban Neutrogena SPF 70 and other formulations like that brand. Not only do they create a false sense of security, they contain tetrogens (chemicals that can injure your DNA-and stay in your ova for life, possibley harming future generations) or carcinogens.Even Paula Begoun had enough sense to give this product a frownie face on her rating scale-mostly for its preservatives like methylisothiazolione-which a person can be sensitized to to the point of anaphylaxis (in laymans terms your airway can swell shut) (Dermatological Research  Feb 2007 pages 227-237 talks about the hazards of methylisothiazolione) The Cosmetic Safety Database-which I gave the link to above-rates some of Neutogena's and especially the higher SPFs of most brands as the very worst and most hazardous sunscreens on the market. (and brands like Blue Lizard, Peter Thomas Roth are some of the safest and best). 
I realize people will embrace and continue to buy products that are popular and bad for them-we have a thriving fast food industry which proves people don't put their care that much about the future of their health, and we have a giant trash, pollution and global warming problem most people turn a blind eye to things they can do individually like recycle or take mass transit or participate less in planned absolecence by not generating so much waste. 
I just want to say before you buy a product that can effect your health (and sunscreen is an over the counter drug) to do some research.
....and there is such a thing as sun poisoning. It consists of second degree burns (Destruction of the dermis), dehydration, fever, and sometimes infection from the destruction of the dermis if a person is immunocompromised, also sun poison can cause-if it extensive enough-electrolyte imbalances in the body. These are the little ions-positive and negatively charged-which do their little dance of polarization and repolarization so that muscles of the heart can contract, and things like wastes get pumped out of a cell and nutrition gets pumped into a cell's selectively permeable membrane. In otherwords-burn badly enough and you can die. It can happen with sunscreen on too. The skin is a living breathing organ, the largest in the body....


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for posting the question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V15U4L_3RR0R* 

 
_I love my Elemis Liquid Layer. Kind of pricey but I love the texture of it and it's non greasy feel._

 
wow, I was looking for something not greasy, I hate to put creams on my face or body coz of the greasy feeling. most of the creams give that feeling which i hate :s
definitely gonna try this

 is it good for all ages? thanks


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah anyone can use it. I'm 18 and I love it. Let me know how you get on with it? It does feel a little thicker than a lotion but goes onto the skin really easily and doesn't feel sticky or greasy. I swear by it. It has titanium oxide in it so it's relatively photostable.


----------



## BlueRose (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V15U4L_3RR0R* 

 
_Yeah anyone can use it. I'm 18 and I love it. Let me know how you get on with it? It does feel a little thicker than a lotion but goes onto the skin really easily and doesn't feel sticky or greasy. I swear by it. It has titanium oxide in it so it's relatively photostable._

 

thanks alot


----------



## xlakatex (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_I am hoping they ban Neutrogena SPF 70 and other formulations like that brand. Not only do they create a false sense of security, they contain tetrogens (chemicals that can injure your DNA-and stay in your ova for life, possibley harming future generations) or carcinogens.Even Paula Begoun had enough sense to give this product a frownie face on her rating scale-mostly for its preservatives like methylisothiazolione-which a person can be sensitized to to the point of anaphylaxis (in laymans terms your airway can swell shut) (Dermatological Research Feb 2007 pages 227-237 talks about the hazards of methylisothiazolione) The Cosmetic Safety Database-which I gave the link to above-rates some of Neutogena's and especially the higher SPFs of most brands as the very worst and most hazardous sunscreens on the market. (and brands like Blue Lizard, Peter Thomas Roth are some of the safest and best). 
I realize people will embrace and continue to buy products that are popular and bad for them-we have a thriving fast food industry which proves people don't put their care that much about the future of their health, and we have a giant trash, pollution and global warming problem most people turn a blind eye to things they can do individually like recycle or take mass transit or participate less in planned absolecence by not generating so much waste. 
I just want to say before you buy a product that can effect your health (and sunscreen is an over the counter drug) to do some research.
....and there is such a thing as sun poisoning. It consists of second degree burns (Destruction of the dermis), dehydration, fever, and sometimes infection from the destruction of the dermis if a person is immunocompromised, also sun poison can cause-if it extensive enough-electrolyte imbalances in the body. These are the little ions-positive and negatively charged-which do their little dance of polarization and repolarization so that muscles of the heart can contract, and things like wastes get pumped out of a cell and nutrition gets pumped into a cell's selectively permeable membrane. In otherwords-burn badly enough and you can die. It can happen with sunscreen on too. The skin is a living breathing organ, the largest in the body...._

 
Wow thanks for all the great info! So you said that blue lizard is good and not to get too high of an SPF right? What SPF for blue lizard would give me the most sun protection and still be safe and everyhting?


----------



## mich (Feb 1, 2008)

kuuipo, i'm impressed by your sun protection knowledge! i can't get blue lizard or peter thomas roth where i live, so i'll have to scout around for alternatives. am i right to say that a sunscreen won't degrade after two hours if it contains no chemical sunscreens whatsoever? 

for anyone facing the same problem as i am, i'm looking at clinique's spf 25 city block. it looks like there aren't any chemical sunscreens in there but there could be one under an alternative name i'm not aware of. going to do more research when i have the time but here's the ingredient list for now:

Active Ingredient: Titanium Dioxide 8.80%
Ingredients: water (aqua purificata) purified, octyldodecyl neopentanoate, butylene glycol, cyclopentasiloxane, steareth-2, silica, behenoxy dimethicone, tricaprylin, tocopheryl acetate, lecithin,
magnesium ascorbyl phosphate, bisabolol, pantethine, polyglyceryl-6 polyricinoleate, isopropyl titanium triisostearate, trifluoromethyl c1-4 alkyl dimethicone, tricaprylyl citrate, sorbitan tristearate, fish (pisces) collagen, sodium chondroitin sulfate, ubiquinone, silver borosilicate, rosmarinus officinalis (rosemary) extract, tococysteamide, peg-40 stearate, ceteth-2, peg/ppg-18/18 dimethicone, steareth-20, sodium stearate, aluminum stearate, barium sulfate, magnesium aluminum silicate, carbomer, xanthan gum, citric acid, disodium edta, bht, iron oxides (ci 77491, ci 77492, ci 77499), zinc oxide (ci 77947) <iln26910>



sorry for hijacking your thread, xlakatex!


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 1, 2008)

City block sounds pretty good!


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 1, 2008)

Shopping Basket


That's a link to where Blue Lizard can be ordered in all different sizes. Zinc is very safe-pure zinc paste is ised in diaper rash creme and wound care products.


----------



## mich (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey kuuipo – thanks. That link will really come in handy if city block isn't to my liking one way or another.


----------



## FemmeNoir (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Skin Deep: Cosmetic Safety Database - Browse
  If you are using something like avobenzene (parasol 1789) it's only good for two hours, then its a free radical feast on your skin!_

 
I've heard free radicals can age your skin. Is this the same thing?


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 2, 2008)

When some sunscreens degrade, they stop scattering ultraviolet rays altogether, they also reactive with oxygen and degrade. They are called ROS-or oxygen reactive species, and yes they bring free radicals below your skin's surface.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 2, 2008)

*Sunscreen, the more the better*

by *Elisabeth* on Sep. 08th, 2006
in *Cells* and *Human Organism* 

3 
comments
Add a new comment






*Ouch, she should have used more sunscreen: *Courtesy Wikipedia
Have you ever been sunburned? Did you wear sunscreen? A recent study published in New Scientist might change your mind on how frequently an individual should reapply sunscreen.
Researchers at the University of California Riverside stated, “if you apply sunscreen anything less than once every two hours, you might be better off not using any in the first place.” 
Kerry Hanson and colleagues exposed human skin samples grown in a lab to UV radiation. The samples were covered with three common UV filters found in many sunscreens (benzophenone-3, octocrylene and octylmethoxycinnamate). Findings suggested the protective compounds sunk into the skin resulting in its protective capability being greatly reduced.
Researchers also found the skin samples tested contained more reactive oxygen species (ROS) when compared to skin exposed to UV without sunscreen application. ROS are free radicals that damage skin cells and increase the odds of skin cancer. At low levels, ROS are able to assist in cell signaling processes. However, at higher levels ROS damage cellular macromolecules and could lead to apoptosis (programmed cell death).
For now the researchers advise to use sunscreens and reapply them often. The Skin Cancer Foundation recommends reapplying sunscreen every two hours. Active individuals are advised to reapply even more frequently due to sweat washing away sunscreen.
read more... | add a comment





Tags : sunburn, health, University of California Riverside, UV radiation, ROS, skin cancer


----------



## xlakatex (Feb 3, 2008)

ouch! I can sympathize with that girl in the picture! And again thanks so much for all the great info!!!!


----------

